# OCT/NOV 2WW Testers ~ TTC With TX...Part 3



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME and updated list 

LOVE, LUCK AND BABYDUST 

millie s 1 Oct 
spud 1 Oct
sacha 3 Oct FET  
marsha mouse 3 Oct IUI 
KittyR 3 Oct ICSI 
vickimarie 4 Oct ICSI 
EmmaK 4 Oct IVF 
dissyissy 4 Oct ICSI 
weesusie525 4 Oct ICSI 
Ipec 4 Oct FET 
belle23 6 Oct IVF  
pipkin 6 Oct IVF 
loch_ness 6 Oct IVF 
jane1 6 Oct IVF 
LilyAnne 6 Oct OI 
Cameron 7 Oct IVF 
pauline 7 Oct ICSI 
tweetie 7 Oct IVF 
oneday 7 Oct IUI 
Cinderella 7 Oct FET  
Bronte 8 Oct IUI 
NATALIEB 8 Oct IUI 
susieB 8 Oct Clo 
Ajax 8 Oct IVF 
ladyblue 10 Oct FET 
Roomby 10 Oct ICSI 
skyred 10 Oct IVF 
bbmonster 11 Oct OI 
nixie IUI 
ladyroxton 12 Oct ICSI 
sharonw 12 Oct ICSI 
Sunflower 12 Oct IVF 
kelly24 12 Oct IVF 
unluckydeb 12 Oct FET 
Myownangel 12 Oct IVF
miele 12 Oct IUI 
soulcyster 12 Oct ICSI
birthbaby 13 Oct FET 
leanne-c 13 Oct ICSI 
deborah1996 13 Oct ICSI 
twiggy3 13 Oct Clo
daycj 13 Oct IVF 
freespirit 13 Oct IVF 
lynne2 14 Oct ICSI 
Fluffty 14 Oct ICSI 
Tasha_1977 Clo 
broody 15 Oct IVF 
wannabemum42 16 Oct IVF 
Pebble 16 Oct ICSI 
WendyC 16 Oct FET 
fiwi 17 Oct IUI 
Helly Belly 17 Oct IVF 
LiziBee 18 Oct ICSI 
DUCATTI 18 Oct IVF 
lynette-m 
abiW 19 Oct IVF 
emma jayne 20 Oct ICSI
Jodie Bogie 20 Oct IVF 
kirstyJT 20 Oct IUI 
pepper 20 Oct ICSI
ruby maria 21 Oct ICSI 
Cassidy 21 Oct ICSI
pinklady 22 Oct ICSI 
cesca 23 Oct FET 
Pammy 24 Oct ICSI 
deb 30 24 Oct IUI 
Clari ICSI
Rainy Day 24 Oct IVF 
Noosa 24 Oct ICSI 
Lorri 25 Oct ICSI 
EMM 25 Oct ICSI 
marymoo 26 Oct ICSI
Saggy ICSI
JackieB 26 Oct
lemonjelly 26 Oct ICSI
dippy3 27 Oct IVF 
suzieh 28 Oct ICSI 
jane anne
Stephanie K 30 Oct ICSI 
nik fish 30 Oct FET 
sculley 31 Oct IVF 
shazznewman 31 Oct IVF
lastchance 31 Oct FET
Holly667 1 Nov IVF 
Leighanne 1 Nov IUI
nugs 1 Nov IVF
rontuck 2 Nov ICSI
lexi123 2 Nov IVF 
jane anne 2 Nov ICSI
Buddug 2 Nov ICSI
dhikki 3 Nov FET
Cal 28 3 Nov IVF
nuala 3 Nov IUI
moomin05 3 Nov IUI 
JJBear 3 Nov IVF
lucye2712 3 Nov Clo
ginge 3 Nov IVF
alex28 4 Nov IUI
Carol250 IVF
vekbti 4 Nov IUI
Boniface 4 Nov IVF
doyle 4 Nov IVF
Honest G 4 Nov ICSI
joliejo 4 Nov IVF
als36 4 Nov ICSI 
Carol Ann 4 Nov
Bronte 5 Nov IUI
Tonia2 5 Nov IUI
Chris30 6 Nov IVF
LilyAnne 7 Nov
Fidget IVF 
sarah louise 7 Nov IVF
Babyblues 7 Nov FET
hellsbells IVF
maddi 8 Nov IVF
jobie 9 Nov ICSI
rose99 9 Nov ICSI
Lilac123 10 Nov FET
Toni22 10 Nov ICSI
janna 10 Nov ICSI
als2003flower 11 Nov IVF
madison ICSI
bbmonster 11 Nov OI
LEECOWDEN 11 Nov
H72 11 Nov FET

Much love,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Alex, Lemonjelly, Carol and Vic.......welcome to the 2WW, happy chatting 

Dippy ~ fingers crossed the spotting is good spotting! Take care xx

Jackie ~ try not to worry too much about the pains hun......loads of luck to you 

Hope eveyone else is well........GOOD LUCK ALL   

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## marymoo (Oct 14, 2005)

Dippy3 - after posting my message this morning I too have started spotting, more brown than red at the mo (sorry tmi).  Dont give up hope.  I called my clinic and they said this is quite normal at this stage and a lot of people get it.  They told me to put my feet up and rest.

Back to the sofa and more crappy daytime TV!!!

Thinking of you x


----------



## pinklady (Jan 4, 2005)

It was a BFN for us unfortunately.

Don't have the strength to go again.


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls 

pinklady im really sorry hunny   look after yourself 

love nikki


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi girls,

Can I join you , just had 2 embies put back today    

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls
hi fidget
good luck hunny  hope you get your wishes come true    


               

love nikki


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Pinklady I'm so sorry things haven't worked this time.  Give yourself time and hopefully in a few weeks things things will seem better.  

Try not to give up on your dream just yet.  



Love Cally


----------



## dippy3 (Oct 19, 2005)

So sorry pinklady,
Jackie, I also rang clinic they said some people spot and are pregnant some people spot and are not. Great.... Still worry though. 
I went back to work today my manager and colleagues have been so supportive. Manager had even done risk assessment so as I don't do anything that could harm me or poss pregnancy. It was good to get into real world again. Be "normal" if thats poss at mo. Take care everyone. Lots of   
Dippy


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi everyone!!


PINKLADY      I'm so sorry about your result darling, i can honestly say i know the hurt your feeling. But with time like most of us i am sure you will find the strength to carry on.......... 

FIDGET    So pleased to hear about your 2 little emmbies on board!! have been thinking about you since we were in chat!!  Keep them warm honey and try to rest!!    


For everyone else how is it going girls?? All my love is with you..........   


  for us all Donna xx xx xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

just popped in to let you know that its definately a   for me, hope you all are well

deborahxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

deb30 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> just popped in to let you know that its definately a  for me, hope you all are well
> 
> ...


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

So so sorry deb30, for you and for your DH............

My thoughts are with you honey

Love always Donna xx xx xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Awwwwww Deborah,

soooo sorry to hear your news sweetie   

I am already going ga ga, DH wants me to take all this week off, but I reckon I will have to go back in after tomorrow  

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Deb

So sorry to hear your news.  sending you and your dh a big  .

Carol
xxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls 

deb so sorry hunny take care of you and good luck with the future 

love nikki


----------



## Lizz (Mar 10, 2005)

Just to let you know that got a    today and   turned up at the same time just to dig the knife in a little deeper.

Going to take some time out and decide what to do next.

Congrats to all of you with  
Good luck to everyone else in their   and big    for all of you who also got  

Liz x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Pinklady, Liz and Deborah.....love and many hugs to you all, really so sorry 

Welcome Debs....good to have you here and hope you don't go too nuts. Lots and lots of luck xx

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

Hello everyone

can i please join you. i had et yesterday. i had 2 lovely 8 cell /grade 1 embies put back and two more frozen.

Really excited and very nervous at the same time. Busy trying to remember all the stuff to take to help. 

i test on 4 nov .

spoke to some of you before on other posts.

Hope all is well with everyone

Doyle


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

BFN for me today 


Good luck to everyone else on 2ww, I hope all your dreams come true.

Lx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Awwww Lorri and Emm sorry for your news  

Hi Doyle, good to see another BB on here, I am little confused though, we both had EC and ET at the same time but yr test date is 3 days earlier than mine   does anyone know why that would be??

Lizzi thanks for the welcome  

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Emm and lorri

So sorry to hear your news.  Giving you both a big   .

Lots of love and hugs
Carol


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi ya fidget

glad to hear from you. good to hear all is going well. the clinic told me that 4th Nov will be day 14 after EC so thats when i will go for my blood test. (usually day 15 but early because weekend).

I thought they would leave it until Monday, but they didn't seem concerned with the days difference. Are you having a blood test ? or are you doing a urine sample will that make a difference??

So sorry for all those who have been negative.

keeping fingers xxx for all ttw'ers. hope we all get what we so desperately deserve.

Doyle


----------



## lilac123 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Loads of babydust to everyone on this horrible 2ww.

I'm due to test on Nov 10 after FET today - here's hoping we get an early Christmas present!

Love
Lilac


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Lilac

God luck hun.  Sending you     and  .

Carol
xxx


----------



## lucye2712 (Sep 7, 2005)

hi  all iam due to test on the 3rd nov,feeling strangely positive wishing everyone good luck with the roller coaster ride of trying to get preg with  tx


----------



## lilac123 (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks Carol!

Sending you some positive vibes....!

    

Love 
Lilac


----------



## lilac123 (Mar 14, 2005)

Good luck to you too Lucy!


----------



## Rainy Day (May 22, 2004)

I'm afraid it is a BFN for me this time.

So sad.

Regards

Rainy Day


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Rainy Day,

I am so very sorry, I really thought it would be our turn this time. This IF is so very crap. I hope you are taking care of yourself. I have just had a curry and am making my way through a bottle of red wine, it doesn't help much, but its better than water.

Take care  

Lx


----------



## fingerscrossed (Oct 15, 2005)

hi girls
Rainy day I am so sorry to hear of your bfn - i have read your posts over the last few weeks and have loved sing your little picture of dd.

Debs and Dee best of luck to you both - love the idea of bubble and squeak debs!

looking forward to reading of your bfp's in two weeks
lol
Lesley


----------



## Pammy (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi Lorrie, Lizzie, Emma, Lynette,

Lorrie, Lizzie and Emma- I'm really sorry to hear that it was a BFN I was
really rooting (sp?) for you. It WILL HAPPEN just keep seeing it!
Lynette, Lizibee, Abiw and duccatti  - Yeah!! You are giving us hope.

I've had a weird one.
My test day was Monday - yesterday ( I just got back from France this eve.)
I tested positive first thing in the morning then negative
an hour and a half later. Called the ACU and they told
me to hold off two days and test again tomorrow.  Of course
I tested again this morning and it was negative but no AF.
So it's the emotional no where land.
I'm still taking the cyclogist.

Anyone else experience this?

Keeping fingers crossed for the testers to be!

xxxPam


----------



## dippy3 (Oct 19, 2005)

So sorry Deb30, Emm, Lorri, Rainy day.    

Test date tomorrow. Don't think its gonna be good. Started spotting again  

Good luck and loads of    to all you girls on 2ww.Love and hugs
Dippy


----------



## JackieB (Aug 23, 2005)

I too justed wanted to say how sorry I am to all the girls who have just had bad news - hang in there, I'm sure your time will come.

Dippy3 - I too am testing tomorrow and not feeling very confident about it - almost certain it's going to a -ive for me.  But let's try to be a little bit positive - you never know hey.  Good luck with your test ad I hope you bring us some good news tomorrow.


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

goodluck to those testing today and to those who have yet to test
            
congrats to those who have been fortunate to get bfp's lots of happy thoughts for you girls.lol.xx


to those like myself who were less fortunate i really hope the future will bring those dreams to you and that we all end up with our little bundles of joy.

as for me i am getting ready for jan/feb,which is when i am hoping to go again.goodluck and lots of love to you all.

pammy-i hope things sort themself out for you hunni fingers crossed for you.lol.xx


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

hello

deb30, emm. Lorri. and rainyday really sorry to hear you news. were all thinking of you.

Pam / dippy / and Jackie b wishing you all the best of luck with your tests. its no over until they confirm the  .

so I'm sending you all lots of sticky vibes praying for those    which you all deserve.

    

i test on the 4/Nov so just sitting here waiting!!!!!!!

good luck 

Dee


----------



## LeighanneC (Sep 20, 2005)

Hello girls,

It is so nict to hear that i am not the only one having a bad time, I am on 2ww due to test 1st Nov but feel that nasty, horrible AF is hanging around!! This is my second IUI, first was with Clomid this one is natural. I thought great being a natural cycle the body has decided it wants to invite a baby in but it is looking like it has locked that baby out.
Hope you all get your prayers answered and get  .



Love and kisses
Leighanne
xxxxxxx


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi girls haven't posted on this thread for a while  but  I tested on Tuesday and it was a faint positive  went in to persuade my clinic to do a hcg beta test, which they did reluctantly.  Came back only 15  soo sad .will have to do another one on Thursday to see what the levels are doing. Not holding out much hope. did a test again this am and could hardly see the line ,unless I stood on my head spun into the light and did backflips!!!. NEVER EVER doing this again.


----------



## Honest G (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi all - can I join you I am testing on 4th Nov - notice Doyle and Fidget from Bonfire babes are on here and Suzieh.....are you here too?
I feel really positive about this experience, am I being foolish - it's our first isci so maybe I am being naive but I'm convinced something wierd and wonderful is going on. Some cramping which I guess might be my bruised left ovary which clearly didn't want to give up the 3 eggs we ended up with. But we had all 3 fertilise

Have 3 embies on board - all grades 1 to 2. 2 cell 6's and a cell 8. DH seems to be overly concerned iwth triplets.....now there's optimism I suppose and sheer nuttiness !
How do I get a ticker thing - they are sooo cool!
Honest xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi Honest

Welcome to 2ww thread hun.  Sending you lots and lots of    .

Click on my ticker honest and it takes you to page you need to go to get one - I only did it today and managed to follow it so I am sure you will too.

Carol
xxx


----------



## lemonjelly (May 7, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Just to say I got my blood test today and it is very low levels so have to go for scan on 7 November - so I feel like I'm now on 4 week wait! I'm hoping it is late implantation.

Dust & glue to everyone.

Love Lemonjelly x


----------



## Honest G (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Carol -
Hopefully I am tickered up now
thanks
xx


----------



## sculley (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi to all the new joiners on here, hope you are all feeling well and looking forward to your 2ww  

Last night experienced the most severe AF pains yet, really think this is the end.  Didnt sleep from 4am until i got up    Am not going to be in very good form today, and I am off to the office now  

This is day 11 (from ET), some clinics seem to count from EC but ours (Woking Nuff) say testing date is two weeks from ET.  So i am due to test on Monday (actually Day 15), but think that will be immaterial.

Anyone else experienced this?? And what was the result?  the pains are as severe as my normal day 1/2.  Not sure how i am going to get through the day without biting someones head off.  Probably a fellow commuter!!!!  

Anyway off now to enjoy my day  

Sculleyx


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

*hi girls*        

*sorry Sculley*, no advice as this is my first cycle as well. hope the AF pains go away. try and keep positive Hun. 

*honest -* wonderful to see you on here. how was Barbados !!!!!

so jealous. did you get lots and lots of pampering from DH while you rested. were testing the same day, so is fidget, so it will be very nerve racking.

*cessa * - really hope things work out for you today with your test. keeping everything crossed for you.     

wishing everyone else lots of sticky vibes. keep it positive. it will happen xxxxxxxxxxxx

lol

Dee


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

urghhhhhhh isnt this waiting boring?? I have so many twinges and niggles that i cant possibly believe this is going to work  

Doyle, my clinic have said its blood tests 14 days after transfer   very confused, although time will tell as my AF would be due a few days before that so I may not have to test at all   I am so sick of getting negative peesticks I just dont know if I could bare another... 

Honest good to see you sweetie and welcome back, hope you are nice and relaxed  

Is everyone taking time of work? or have you all gone back now?

           

for us all on this god awful 2WW

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JackieB (Aug 23, 2005)

It was a -ive for me today.  Even though I expected it, I'm still really gutted.  Not sure where we go from here apart from to the bottom of a large bottle of red wine!

Good luck to everyone yet to test.


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

*JACKIE B*

SOOOOOOOOOOOOO SORRY TO HEAR YOU GOT A .

YOU NEED TO TAKE TIME WITH DH/DP AND WHEN YOUR READY, SEE WHAT THE FUTURE HOLDS.

I REALLY WISH YOU WELL, AND I AM REALLY SORRY ONCE AGAIN

THINKING OF YOU

DEE


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

hi everyone

thought i'd say   as i'm now officially on the 2ww   post on the sept/oct cycle buds, but don't test till 9th nov! seems such a long way off 


anyone else experience very sore abdomen after et?? think i did last cycle too. maybe trapped wind   seems to have eased this morning

sorry to those with   - i know how you feel - it's so soul destroying. you feel empty and i did'nt want to talk to anyone...but after about aweek things got better,a nd eventually you may feel ready to try again after the pain and heartache has gone


jobie xx


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Jackie B

So sorry to hear of your -neg result hun.   .

My thoughts are with you and your dh.

Carol
xxx


----------



## JackieB (Aug 23, 2005)

Just called Holly House and they said to re-test in a couple of days of AF doesn't appear.  I usually have a longish cycle - 30/32 days - but usualy ovulate round about day 18.  Obviously, I had enforced ovulation on day 13 this cycle and was advised to test today which is day 27.  Will my cycle still be 30 odd days this month or will it be shorter given than i ovulated earlier than usual?


----------



## karen1 (May 17, 2005)

Hi Sculley,

Just wanted to say I had really bad af pains on day 10 (after ET) and had abit of bleeding.  I thought it was all over so did a pg test and got a bfp.

Sending you lots of  .  Its so hard is the 2ww 

Karen xx


----------



## Honest G (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi everyone
Jackie B - sounds like there is still a chance for you then = try to keep positive honey, thinking of you.

Fidget and Doyle (sounds like TV cop duo!!) Hi! Yes BaRBADOS was amazing and Dh was a real sweetie although he started getting crabby when I kept asking him to restart the meditation cd's when he was already in bed. I'm doing the cd's twice a day to get my deep breathing excercises....I'm a terribke shallow breather you see and get obsessed wtih the embryos not getting enough oxygen.....perhaps I've gone bonkers but whatever it takes!

Glad we're testing on the same day.....what test have you been advised to do and how many will you buy? Also are you getting aches and twinges....what does it all mean? It feels a bit pre-AF for me too but the clinic has given me pills which mean that my AF won't come anyway in the 2ww. They say it takes the stress of checking every time you go to the loo away - they think of everything!

lovely day outside, must go and do a 'gentle walk' (Zita West!)
Honest xx


----------



## suzieh (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Special hello to my cycle buddies from Oct/Nov thread  Hope your not going toooooo mad yet, honest, I think you did bring the sunshine back with you.

I am getting V nervous now, testing tomorrow - have no idea how it's going to go.. Feeling a bit AF like today but who knows.. I keep thinking positive with a back up thought that we can do it all over again !! Bonkers.

Hope your all having a reasonable 2WW - Off to walk my dog's with my god son and best mate.

Speak later.

Suziexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;10723;116/st/20051028/e/Test+Day...+Yipee/dt/6/k/c775/event.png[/img]
[/url]


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Doyle, Lilac, Lucy, Leighanne, Honest and Jobie.......hope you have a not too stressful 2ww as you can, huge luck to you all 

Lorri ~ sorry for your news hun and Rainy Day ~ big hugs to you too. 

Pammy ~ any news?

Cesca ~ fingers crossed your levels improve hun 

Lemonjelly ~ hope you get good news when you go for your scan.....what a wait for you though 

Jackie ~ good luck for Saturday...hope it turns around for you 

Suzie ~ sending you loads of good vibes for your test tomorrow and Dippy loads of them for your test today   

Much love, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh Suzie we have all been so worried for you   glad your ok hunni........ Oh how exciting has test day come around already   

Good luck sweetie      

Love 

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

This is just a short post , but i felt i ought to post it .
Please could you ammend my result on the front page . 
I suffered a ruptured eptopic pregnancy on thurs 20th .
It is all over .
Freespirit .


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

freespirit

im so sorry for you. it must be dreadfull been given the hope of a positive. for it all to be taken away in such a short time.

i hope you have a speedy recovery. thinking of you

lol

doyle


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

suzieh

good to hear from you. i really hope all goes well for you tommorrow.

i will be keeping everything crossed for you,    

Honest - i think the cop show should be *HONEST / DOYLE AND FIDGET * THE 4TH OF NOVEMBERS      

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THOSE TESTING THIS WEEK.

WISHING YOU ALL LOTS OF STICKY VIBES

LOVE

DOYLE


----------



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

Freespirt,
Im so very sorry for you and your DH  
Ive sent you a PM
Take care 
Love Leanne xxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwww Free words fail me sweetie, I am so sorry for your loss, look after yourselves Hunni   

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls 

freespirit im so sorry hunny i no how it feels if you need to talk im there anytime hun     just take care of yourself and dh love nikki xxxx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

freespirit - im sorry for your loss - love and cuddles to you and DH. xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Freespirit....really so sad for you and no good words i'm afraid. All BFN's are cruel but it seems doubly so to have to remove such a longed for BFP from the list...

Really so sad 

With much love and many hugs indeed, Lizzy xxx


----------



## dippy3 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi everyone.It was BFN for us today. Very . Good luck to all those still waiting.
Love Dippy


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ah Dippy ~ so sorry to read your news hun.......you and DH take care of eachother. Such a horrible and unfair thing to happen.....big big hugs 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Honest G (Aug 1, 2005)

Dear Dippy and Free Spirit - so sorry for your news, take extra  special care of yourselves at this time hon, and try to look forward

love Honest xxxxx


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

dippy

so sorry for you hunni. take the time with dh. you need each other at the moment

thinking of you

doyle


----------



## Honest G (Aug 1, 2005)

Oops Suzie H - forgot to say massive luck for testing day tomorrow - am going to go through the smileys and send you the best and most positive ones I can find............baby dust and happy outcomes all the way up to you in the north!

Honest xxxxxxxxx                                     xxxx

Honestxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhhh SuzieH

                   

Good luck for today fellow Babe
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

hi 2ww'ers,  hope u dont mind me joining as i have now been prompted to 2ww    i cant believe we have got this far, but hope to get further    i test on 7th nov.....if of course i can wait that long!  dp says i have to  

love sarah lou.....xxxxx


SUZIE...wishing u all the best of luck for today, everything crossed for u  

            

love sarah lou....xxx


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

thank you for the warm welcome lizzy  

freespirit -   i'm so so sorry your dreams were ripped away from you. it's bad enough having a bfn, but can imagine how devastating it must be to get a bfp then lose it. i'm really sorry  


dippy -   so sorry about your news.


sarah lou - welcome! i joined this thread yesterday as i test on the 9th!  scary and exciting! how are you feeling?


suzie -   for testing today - really hope it's a  


jackie - your LP (leutual phase - don't think i've spelt that right!) should be the same  no matter when you ovulate. so in other words, if teh phase between o and af is usually 13-14 days , then you need to count on 13-14 days from the day you artificially o'd this time. there is still hope though if af hasn't arrived, and i would definately test again  



since et experienced really painful abdomen until today when it seems to have returned to normal (almost) has anyone else experienced this...and do u know if it'll reduce chances of tx working? 


jobie xx


----------



## Honest G (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Jobie -
I don't know the answer...I've seven days to go (aka forever it seems!) and my aches and pains seem to come and go....then when I havent had one for a  few hours I get worried that thats it....also I get so hot at night and wake up sweating....does that happen to you? I keep thinking I'm going through the change (aaarghhh!) but surely that can't happen with all the drugs I am still on can it?

Think we should all go out for a gentle shop to take our minds off the whole business. Only buy light things though.......!

Honest xxxxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Jobie,

I hope not as I had bad pains and swollen tummy up until yesterday it all seems to have gone back to normal, still having pains though, but not as bad and thankfully my tum is now back to normal and can get in my clothes again so I hope its not a sign that its not working 

Honets I can honestly say I havent got the night sweats yet, so I dont know about those hun..

Love

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

honest and debs - it's so hard isn't it!! we symptom spot all the time 

honest - i only had the night sweats when i was dring - they were horrible









debs - yeh my tummy was really swollen too, just gone back to normal today

ok a tmi question now!! you have been warned! this time i'm using the cyclogest through the back door  but shortly (half ana hour) after using it i really need the loo! does this mean it won't have done the trick, or will it have dislolved (?) by then 

bit of retail therapy sounds fab! i've got my food shop being delivered soon, but might go for a wonder round the shops later, get some fresh air!

jobie xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Nah hun, I think half an hour is fine, and your lucky I have the reverse thay have given me consitpation with a passion


----------



## Honest G (Aug 1, 2005)

Cheers girls - now I'm worried about the night sweating......might do a search (mind you maybe it's just me?!! aarrgghhhhh another thing to obsess about and I was doing so well!

xxxx


----------



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

jobie, im so glad u asked that question as i was wondering the same sort of thing.  im finding tho that they do not completely disolve, is this ok?  
love sarah lou...xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Honest hun your just sweating away yr suntan


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

ha ha

You girls just creasing me up about the greasy bum bullets. Had forgotten all of this , and my horror on waking up after EC with an oil slick down below!

I did front before bed, and back during the day  Gave me horrible wind.  
No they don't dissolve completely and you get a waxy /greasy residue left over, but I am told that the aactive ingredient is usually released into your body within less than an hour.

All this too look forward to again, hopefully!

Wheres Suzi    !

Hun xx


----------



## Honest G (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks Fidget  

- I should never have done the search  on night sweats- seems like it's consistent with a negative. BUt........also you can get them in early weeks of pregnancy....so will try to hold on to that thought and go take in a movie.
I hate this 2ww.  but refuse to be anything but positive 
Honest x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhhh while we are on questions, does anyone else have joint pains?? My knees are driving me mad, could be just age and the weather i suppose


----------



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

honest, your night time sweats could be down to these warmer october nights maybe?

fidget, yes my joints are also very sore and weak, i have to get dp to hoist me off the sofa by the end of the day    all part of the process i think.

xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Sarah Louise 

Welcome and huge amounts of luck to you 

Hope everyone's ok today 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhhhhhh and another side affect?? being super emotional I am crying at the drop of a hat and feel on the verge all the time at the moment, its driving me nanas to say the least!!!!!!


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

you ladies have at least made me feel normal - whatever that is   

honest - the night sweats could just be coincidental or due to warmer weather   you're so right to stay +ve - you have to otherwise you'd go mad   ring your clinic if you're worried


fidget - i've had achey shoulder and neck, mainly during stimms, has eased now - these drugs do odd things to us  


hun - nice to hear your ist tx worked...can i ask what you sympoms were in the 2ww. did you get af pains throughout the 2ww or just towards the end, or not at all?? sorry sounds like a real interegation!! you'll be back on the rollercoaster before you know it !


experiencing af pians no on and off  -argghh- and it's only 2 days after et!!! i'm going crazy  


jobie xx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi Jobie

My symptoms were
- sore boobs (but alwys get these premenstrually due to progesterone anyway)
- AF pains from day of transfer, ocassionally quite crampy, but a dull low ache like I get just before my period almost all of the 2ww
- Ocassional stabbing pains - pretty random - probably my ovaries recovering!
- I vomited when someone opened an egg sandwich at work 12 days post transfer - this was the only thing that made me think i might be pg
- Sore/tingly nipples about 12 days post transfer
- began to get increased discharge - about 12 days post transfer - did a lot of frantic knicker checking

I have never been surer during my 2ww that I would get AF at any time.....

Try not to stress (yeh right), lots of visualisation and don't give up hoping til the fat lady sings (or the clinic phones to tell you you are not pg).

Hun xxx


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

thanks hun  

it's nice to hear symptoms that have led to a bfp!

when are u thinking of trying again?

jobie xx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Jobie, I am hoping to start stimms next week, but probably wont be here as a nongatecrasher until the 20th ish Nov .... 

GOOD LUCK ALL YOU 2wwers    

Hun xx


----------



## sculley (Aug 5, 2005)

Hun, and everyone else

I read your description of your 2ww, and other than the egg sandwich incident i have been experiecing similar things

AF type pains from ET, easing off for a few days around day 5/6 now quite bad at night (not sure why that should be) and they ease off to nothing during the day.  Has been like this for the last 2 days.  Also experience creamy mucus like discharge (not too heavy) .

I committed the ultimate sin and did a HPT this morning (day 12 from ET) only to get a BFN.  I am being quite realistic now that this will be the final answer, will retest again on Sunday and official test on Monday (not a blood test).

It seems to me that all signs can mean pregnancy or not - there is no definite answer to the 2ww hell.  

I also have just been told that i have a meeting at work on Monday (day of official test), I was going to work from home - so hope i can hold it together for the day  

Good luck to everyone else on their 2ww, try not to examine every ache and pain too much  

Sculleyx


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Sculley     !!! its probably way too early for HPT to show anything.  Take my advice and don't go to work Monday, call in sick if you have to, this is far more important.  Your head will  be all over the place no matter what the result is.


----------



## Pammy (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Well I finally got the BFN yesterday when the blood test came back but I pretty
much new that already. I think harder than the positive negative thing was
waiting for AF. IT's only just come Day 17!  You kind of feel as if you can't move
on until it does, or at least I did. So hopefully next time luckier.
Good luck everyone. Sending     to all.

Big Love,

xxxxPam


----------



## Pammy (Oct 16, 2005)

PS

Does anyone know if you are supposed to have protected sex after a BFN for a little while or can you carry on as usual? Also just in case you might be more fertile after one of these? does anyone know? Sorry if it's a repeated question I did a search but no joy in finding any answers and I wont see my doc for a while so was just wondering?
xxPam


----------



## Toni22 (Feb 12, 2005)

Can I please join you ladies?

Had my et on Thursday and test on 10th November. 

Hoping for third time lucky.

   to you all

love Toni xxx


----------



## Chris30 (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi  

Just thought I would join the que

I had et on Thursday 27th of October and testing Sunday 6th of November.

        

      
     
My thoughts and prayers are with you all hoping for a  
Love Chris


----------



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

welcome to 2ww chris and toni, 

i just thought id say hi, we had our embies put on board on same day, tho i test on monday 7th nov, cant wait   

love sarah lou...xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi to Chris and Toni......welcome to the 2ww, good to have you here 

Pammy ~ i'm sorry you got a BFN hun.....big hugs, look after yourself 

Sculley  too early hun, much luck for Monday 

Have a good weekend everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya can anyone tell me if it is normal to get light bleed within 24 hours after ET?  I havent been told to expect this... 

thanks and good luck everyone 

   
Als xx


----------



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

hi, 

i was told i could get a little spotting after e/t, im sure its nothing to worry about, it could just be from cervix when they have to clean it first and so on, try not to worry,

take care

love sarah lou...xxxx


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

hi everyone

pammy - so sorry about your   thinking of you   i think it's ok to carry on as normal after a bfn, don't think there's any reason to use protection. i wasn't given any special instructions after our 1st fail, just when u feel up to it.


als - you can get a light bleed, like sarah sadi usually from the cervix and the invasive tx. if it continues ring your clinic to check and for peace of mind


chris and toni - welcome!! i test on the 9th - it's quite exciting but daunting isn't it?? the not knowing is a killer  


sculley - try not to give up hope yet, it could be too early to tell. any signs of  ??

have a great weekend everyone

 

jobie xx


----------



## suzieh (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi 

We got a BFN yesterday. Just letting it sink in and trying to think positive for the future. 

Hope the 2WW is going by at a reasonable speed and your not all 2 bored waiting. 

Be back soon

Suzie


----------



## Shami (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi Suzieh, ar I'm so sorry hun   I know its so difficult but try and keep your pecker up, I'm sending you massive   and we are all here for you. 
lots of love to you both 
Shami
xxx


----------



## jules44 (Oct 25, 2005)

hi new to sight,just finding my way round.would love to be add to your list, was FET & due to test on 31st Oct.keeping everything crossed but not feeling very hopeful


----------



## Honest G (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi SuziH

Oh babe - I am so sorry.   Its just so unfair isn;t it? I've had two days of sobbing since I found out that the night sweats mean that it's unlikely that implantation has happened but I am trying to focus on the positive of how much the doctors can learn from a first cycle - and how much more hope there is for the next one.,

You've done so well to get to the 2ww so it means that it will happen hon, just not this time.

Sending you hugs and cuddles and all my love
Honest x


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls 
pammy so sorry hunny  
suz im so sorry hun good luck for the future    

honest g i had night sweats and as you can see im now preggers so dont worry to much you need to chill 
and dont worry hunny 

last chance fets do work  

well take care girls love nikki


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

Pammymmy and Suzie[/b]

I'm so sorry for both of you. you must be devastated. really hope things work out for you in the end.

thinking of you

Dee


----------



## Stephanie K (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Just to let you know we got a definate   today!!!!   !

I have been going crazy   all week after testing early and having really faint positives! 

My symptoms have been all over the place so I was convinced it was going to be a BFN for us so everyone waiting to test dont give up just yet and good luck and  to all of you


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhhhhhh SuzieH  sweetheart

Soooooooooo very sorry babe  

Honest, dont worry so much sweetie........ it could be anything hunni, it isnt over till the fat lady sings  

Pammy sorry hunni  

Take care girls
Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ah Suzie....i'm sorry. Love, hugs and much luck for the future 

Lastchance......welcome to the site and welcome to the 2ww. Good luck to you hun, i've added you to the 2ww list, you'll find it on page 1 of this thread 

Honest G ~ just gonna send you some positive vibes    

Stephanie ~ YEY!!! Fabulous news.....congratulations, sure you're floating on cloud 9  Enjoy and be very happy and healthy!!

Much love all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Just to say:
I am very sorry to hera about you BFNs Pammy and Suzie.   
Congreatulations on your success Stephanie!  
Hun xx


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Pam,

I am so sorry you got BFN today . This IVF is so bloody hard to go through and its so unfair when it doesn't work.  Take time to grieve and look after yourself  .  

Lx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Honest,

I thought i'd let you know,I started the night sweats last night as well, So I guess time will tell eh!!!

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi all,

I had et on Thursday,

Please could you add me lizzy, thankyou.

Im sorry for the people who got negatives    ,

Congratulations to the ones who had good news,


And good luck to al the others,

Love Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sculley (Aug 5, 2005)

Dear All, thanks for your words of support - I know it was a little early to test, but with the AF type pains i was getting i needed to know what was going on.  Started getting discharge (sorry TMI) yesterday, brown and mucusy now very light and watery (but redder).  Still not full AF but i really do think it is on its way.  I have not tested again, will do my official one in the morning.....but know what it is going to be.  Still will not make it any easier  

Good luck to everyone else........... 

Sculleyx


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Just wanted to say hello to everyone......... 

And to say so sorry to all the   sending you all   and love xx


And to say to all the   so pleased for you all    


And all those still waiting, hope your finding it easier than me!!     


Also Lizzy Hun, just wanted to say sorry for posting a list, didn't mean to confuse you!! I didn't know it was wrong!! 


Loads of love Donna xx xxx xxx


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi girls ,I took my pg test onTuesday 25th which came up positive but i knew things were not quite right so i persuaded my clinic to do a beta hcg test ,which they did reluctantly saying that if you get a line you should just wait for the 6 week scan, and i had tested 2 days early. Anyway the 1st result came back at 15 and then the 2nd 23.4 so not great at all. I knew it wasn't looking good ,so I will have another test on Monday to see what is happening. Looking at other peoples hcg numbers they are in the 100's on test day .SO Don't know if I can say I'm pregnant or not ! A complete nightmare scenario.


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Oh cesca, Hun i am sorry i don't know what to say, as i have never been pregnant, but it could be good that the levels have gone up, and if you tested early then, wouldn't that mean the levels are weaker??

Sending you my love and   Praying it will be OK for you keep   

All my love Donna xx xx xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Donna ~ no problem hun. Not wrong at all......just find it easier if its all in one place especially for newbies  Think it was lovely of you think of the others....i was a bit late putting a link up 

Cesca ~ huge luck for tomorrow, i'm really hoping for you!! 

Katy ~ welcome  i'm sure everyone here will give you loads of support,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Cesca, just popping by to wish you luck and hoping things work out for you. Horrible no mans land you're in right now.


C~x


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

cesca - oh not nice   not knowing...hope tomorrow brings good news  


suzie - i'm so sorry   hope you are coping ok considering


lastchance - hope it all goes well for you testing tomorrow  

stephanie -   for your   also left a message for you on the sept/oct board 


katy - how u doing? good to see you posting. you feeling ok? any symptoms yet??

been having af type pains on and off since et, same as last time and that ended in a bfn   it's so hard not to compare things to last time 

 to everyone it's a real nightmare time for us all -    


jobie xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Lizzy 

please can you update the list for me AF indeed got me last night..............

Good luck to those still waiting     

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sculley (Aug 5, 2005)

Dear fellow 2ww

Officially a  for me today  

As prepared for it as you can be, have to go to work today which will hopefully keep my mind of it.

Good luck to you all, hope you get your positive results  

Sculley x


----------



## Honest G (Aug 1, 2005)

Dear Sculley
So sorry for your BFN - take good care of yourself sweetheart  

Fidget - the night sweats are doing my head in although thankfully birthbaby tells me she had them and she's 6 weeks preggers - so at least I don't have to cry all the time now (had a n awful couple of days over the weekend sobbing.....all part of this mysterious roller coaster of 2 ww's - four more days to go......might take in a matinee today to kill some time ...it's all driving me bonkers....plus none of my clothes fit me properly as my bosoms have sprouted into giant painful boulders (they always bring a smile to dh's face though!)
Honest xxxxxx


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

*so sorry Sculley*. you must be devastated. thinking of you. take care.

*hi Honest.* hope you are feeling a bit better today. I am totally bored of this wait. cant believe its only 4 days to go for both of us.

My boobs are also huge, even my DAD commented re how big i had got !!! thanks DAD. I still feel sick on and off through out the day, trying to eat dry stuff (normally does the trick for a few hours anyway). other than that i feel fine. keep checking for signs when i go loo, but nothing ( thank god) yet!

*fidget* I'm so sorry hunni. cant even imagine how you are feeling. take care of your self.

*cessa* really hope you get a definite tommorrow, must be terrible not being sure.

*last chance* wishing you all the best for your test tommorrow, hope it all works out

good luck to everyone else testing this week, we have all got this far, so lets hope we can all see it out to the end.

wishing for lots of              

lol

Dee


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi

please could i join your list? Im due to test 11th Nov. Im having OI.

thanks claire xx


----------



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

hi claire, welcome to 2ww'ers thread,  i test a few days b4 u on 7th after our 1st ivf.  

hi to everyone else, hows it going for u all, ok i hope 

i thought id cope fine with this 2ww but its alot harder than i thought!  im on day 7 so half way now but today iv got really obvious a/f like pains that started in left ovary (i think!) but is now all over lower tum, started this morning   (.)(.) are a bit sore too today but think thats cos they have grown alot over last few weeks,  dp keeps telling me that 2 of my follies are still growing!   there's also my lower back ache.... all the usual a/f pains and then there's the sicky feeling, i think induced by stress!  i promised my self i would not make too much of these things so now i go the oppersite and feel no hope at all   HEEEEELP!!!  I CANT TAKE NO MORE!     

sorry for the whinging...dp couldnt take much more 

love sarah lou...xx


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi girls.. well its all over for me now.Went in for third hcg beta and levels have dropped to 11 so the clinic have told me its over and to stop taking the meds. Well ,we so nearly made it, we now have to look to the future and I have to be strong for the both of us.     
I wish everyone the best of luck


----------



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

oh cesca, i am so so sorry for u both, i cant imagine how u must be feeling.  i really dont know what to say, we are all here for u      

take care

love sarah lou....xx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Just to say

Debs, cesca, and sculley .....sorry to hear of thos negs   My thougts are with you all

Good luck to those due to test imminently..

Hun xx


----------



## Tonia2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Hello all
can i join your list too? I'm new to FF and am loving    this website! 

So sorry to cesca,Debs,sculley & others who haven't had any luck this time around. It is all so darn frustrating....   Hang in there...

I'm due to test on Saturday 5th Nov; this is our third attempt using IUI  
I had terrible indigestion for a few days at the end of last week which is really unusual for me; but since the weekend I  have been just feeling ordinarily pre-menstrusal ie. sore boobs/boulders!...I'm hanging out to test but am determined not to!!    I haven't been that emotional this time, so far. I have been completely & utterly emotional for the last 6 months and right this minute, nothing!  I think I'm a bit disconnected from myself, probably cos I'm so tired of being all over the place...but then, you never know when its going to hit you again, do you?!

Love & hope to all
Tonia


----------



## Honest G (Aug 1, 2005)

So sorry FIdget again....what can I say but take care of yourselves, lots of extra special attention to eachother to gain your strength to go again one day very soon. We all know it's so random who gets a BFP - it's never fair either is it?!

Doyle - you and me on friday then......I;m not feeling sick, just fat and can't beleive it will have worked although dh keep telling me to stay postivie. I am trying, but it's so hard isn;t it?

This weelk is going to go sooooooooo slowly

Hugs to everyone who has been got by AF or got a BFN.
       for everyone still waiting on this bonkers merry go round
Honest xxxxxxxx


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

debs sculley and cesca -   so sorry it didn't work out, really gutted for you all, know how u feel  


honest - glad you are trying not to worry about the night sweats, think we all worry about something, whether it's a symptom we've got that we think we shouldn't have, or whether we have no symptoms and think we should! 


dee - never know whether to call you dee or doyle! not long to go now  . can't believe your dad mentioned how big yr boobs were!   all looking good so far....


sarah - lou -   you still going mad??  ...me too!! it's so hard to concentrate on anything other than this 2ww!!    


nothing new to report...so off to watch eastenders

jobie xx


----------



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

hi jobie, i am glad im not the only one going mad    not long now ay  xx


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

*hi everyone*

just a quickie.

i have just watched the BBC1 program about 3 sisters doing ivf. one is the donor, the other the surrogate for the other sister who had cancer. Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo emotional. couldn't stop crying. happy and sad thoughts. they got a positive first time.

so hope its the same for all of us remaining. its getting so close now, i am Sooooooooooooooo scared about testing. i think i would rather not know. just sit it out and wait to see if the  arrives. that way i can stay in the pretence that its real (well for the time being anyway)

so sorry for you cessa. i was really hoping your levels would improve. it must be devastating getting a positive for it then to be negative. thinking of you.

good luck to *Jane and any one else* testing tommorrow/Wednesday. i have everything crossed for you.

*honest* - cant believe there are only 4 days until we know for definite. i am getting really nervous now.

i went for a walk in our town today and visited several shops which sold the dreaded hpt's. i managed to look and walk away, but i don't think i will be so brave later in the week.(convinced myself that if i bought one then  would turn up to teach me a lesson.

hope everyone is resting. keeping it positive - iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

lol for now

                  

Dee or Doyle what ever you want to call me, i don't mind!( *Sarah - Lou*)


----------



## Honest G (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey Jobie - thanks for the thought - I'm trying to think that I am sweating because my bosoms are so flipping large and that I just overheat with the enormousness of them!

Doyle - I watched the one life show too and was crying on and off all the way through - it felt so good to see other people going through our wierd world.,.....I hope my mum and friends watched although I was disappointed that they didn't show the nightmare that is the 2ww.

I am refusing to buy any tests until thrusday I think I will just pretend everything is fine and postive in this half way world till then.

Love to everyone on here   
Honest xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sculley (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for all your messages of support.  A big   to everyone else who has just had a BFN. And really good luck (cos thats what it seems to be) to the rest of you on your 2ww.

There is a positive to my failed treatment (although a small positive one in relation to failed IVF) this means now i can get back to playing badminton.  I ordered my new trainers the day before my official result!  I have a county match on Sunday (veterans!!! cos i am over 40!) which i can use to take all my anger and frustration out on.  Can't wait!!  Am off to club night tonight for a little bit of practice as i have not played for a month..........i am so glad i have this as my hobby right now.  And am also glad to be feeling like my body has returned to normal, although am still waiting for AF.  Any ideas how long it should be before it arrives

Will try to pop back to this site from time to time.............best wishes to you all  

Sculley x


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Can I be added to the list please, am due to test on November 11th.

Thanks

xx


----------



## rose99 (Oct 31, 2005)

I was a message board virgin till yesterday & now I seem to be hooked.  DH meant to be working at home but I won't let him on the pc.  Its great reading all the messages of support and also finding answers to some frequently pondered questions.

I am due to test on 9th Nov - wondering if should go & buy a test early??  Can I join in as well please?


----------



## H72 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi ,
I had my first FET of 2 snowbabies last friday (28th). Feeling very strange but assured this is normal - keep crying , I do believe that I am driving myself insane !!, normality has gone out of the window.
Due to test on the 11th - absolutely terrified but more terrified because the   is due at weekend. Just want the rollercoaster to stop now.
H x.


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Good luck to you, please can I join in , I had ET yesterday with two day 5 expanding blastosyts and test next Thursday.....aaaahhhhhh it seems soooooo far away.

Hope you are all resting well and taking good care of yourselves.

Hope to get to know you all better soon

Janna x


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

everyone

huge welcome to those who've just joined the board - Janna, H,  rose , and leecowden..join the madness that is the   


doyle - time is whizzing by and you've been so good resisting those hpt's...but just incase you're tempted again    ...just a warning!  


janna - fab news that you've got your blasto embies  back where they belong  , you really haven't got too long, only just over a week!

rose - i test on the 9th too! is this your 1st attempt? on my last failed attempt i got af before test day, so am expecting her to arrive on sunday if it hasn't worked this time...hopefully i will make it to test date though  


sculley - enjoy your tennis - what a great way to release frustation! hope you enjoy your night. not sure how long it should take af to arrive, but with all the drugs it could mess your cycle up for a while  


honest - i read on another board about a  lady who has just tested and got a bfp, and she was suffering from terrible night sweats! so there you go...don't read too much into it  


still got my af pains on and off everyday, sometimes getting stronger as if   is about to arrive...just hope she doesn't! also got loads of spots on my chin too - nice!   must be all the hormones!

i missed one life last night, was it a one off?? is it repeated on any other channel??


    to everyone!!!!


jobie xx


----------



## rose99 (Oct 31, 2005)

Jobie

Yes this is my first time & possibly my only time due to FSH levels. I really don't think I can consider DIVF.  Had a very bad day, spotting all day A/F pains too, just waiting now.  Also really bored at home, this site has been a saviour.

Thanks for your good wishes and good luck to everyone else too.  

Rose


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ah Debs and Cesca.....i'm sorry. Big hugs to you both 

Sculley ~ sorry to hear your news too....good luck for Sunday. Take it all out on that shuttlecock eh 

Welcome Bbmonster and Janna  

Welcome Tonia, Lee, Rose, H and welcome to FF too.

Huge luck to all the newbies and to everyone testing in the next few days   

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Honest G (Aug 1, 2005)

HEY jobie

keep thinking positive and thanks for the advice......after a horrible weekend plagued with doubt I am back on an even keel - not optimistic, not pessimistic, just somewhere in between I supose , better than crying into my redbush tea though!

only 3 more sleeps to go till test day - me and dh are going to go to boots together to buy the test - is it the clear blue early response thingy one we should get and is anyone else planning on buying more than one? I just think whichever way it comes out we'll want to check again. 

dreaming of time going quicker but then I realise that this is th ebest bit when their is still hope that we get a lovely     to everyone still waiting

Honest xxxxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

HI All,

TESCO'S has an offer on the clear blue DOUBLE pack, Thought I would let you know as it saves about £5.00 or more I think.... It was about £7.00.       ( I bought my pack on Sat but dont know when offer ends )

Everyone get to Tesco's !!!!     

Love Katy. xxxxxxx


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MADISON * DONT TELL ME WHERE TO BUY THEM CHEAP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I HAVE BEEN SO GOOD NOT GIVING IN, I WILL HAVE TO GO TO TESCO NOW. CANT RESIST A BARGIN   

*HI JOBIE* - THANKS FOR THE POST. Im slowly getting there. cant believe only 2 full days left until i got for the blood test on friday. really dont know what to feel. (just praying the witch  stays away.

HI HONEST


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

DID IT AGAIN. GOT TO STOP SENDING MY POSTS BEFORE I FINSIH THEM

*HI HONEST * - HOW U DOING ? GETTING NERVOUS YET? IM GOING FOR A BLOOD TEST, SO I WONT KNOW UNTIL FRIDAY PM, SO YOU CAN BEAT ME TO THE  (HOPEFULLY EH)

THINKING OF EVERYONE DUE TO TEST

REST UP AND STAY POSITIVE

LOVE

DEE


----------



## Honest G (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey Doyle
You must be trigger happy on your posts girl!!
i sort of wish I was going to have a blood test like you - it makes it much more treatment orientated, doing a home test will be soooo nerve wracking and of course they are never as accurate are they?
Two whole days to get through till the test, I've been told to test first thing in the morning, thats assuming me and DH make it that far, we'll probably be awake by 4am trying not to pee!
I am keeping everything crossed and hoping to goodness we get a bunch of   this week, like a big bunch of naughty and rather late buses.....


Honestx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya everyone.. hope your all ok... im feeling much better tonight... the AF pains seem to have almost gone..  but i think that might be a bad thing??    

When is the earliest time to test.. i havent been thinking about it until i read the posts on here tonight... so Tesco's it is then... Ive got ages to go yet!! anything can happen...alls fair in love and war and i havent got a clue what im going on about      i think ive lost the plot  

anyways sending you lovely people lots of   &  


Als xx


----------



## Honest G (Aug 1, 2005)

DOn't worry Als - I think we've all lost the plot abit - sometimes I find myself just sitting gazing into space, and then yesterday I had to go for reflexology and completely forgot the name of the woman I was meant to be seeing.
I think it's all the drugs
Keep happy and positive
xxxxxxxx


----------



## nuala (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning Girls -    

Please add me to the  
Well, as I thought my   was on her way and so promptly on Day 13 (as last time) she arrived this morning with a vengance so I knew the test done on Sunday/Monday were correct - another  .  Although I am a bit weepy it somehow is not as devastating as the last time when I had the nausea for 4 days prior to AF arriving so had built up to another level of hope.  

I'm sitting at my desk working (well not at this moment) with my tiger hot water bottle on my tum, its raining outside and my DH is in Spain working on a rally for a week.  I had told him before he left that it was going to be a neg and had done the tests early so he would know before going, and I would have some BIG HUGS before he went.  He even went out and got two bottles of my favourite wine which are sitting in the fridge to enjoy later.  Now girls, I will not be having the two bottles together - I should be lucky to be able to have two glasses without being ditzy after drinking so little since June.

What now we say - mmmm - 45 in 19 days so not a lot of options open.....   due to STATISTICS - I HATE BEING A STATISTIC          

Probably will have a lap to have a full check to see if everything is ok - redo hormones thereafter, go back to acupunturist for herbs too and follow the FAM method for a few months.  Positive action always makes me feel better.  It was the lovely Dr Tundi at The Lister who explained that they could only tweak our odds so as long as I am doing something to keep the tweaking going in whatever way possible then it must all help.

BIG HUGS TO YOU ALL - I'M DOING ALRIGHT TODAY

Nuala


----------



## Toni22 (Feb 12, 2005)

So sorry to hear your news Nuala.   .

I am thinking of you.

Love to you and your DH.   

Tonixxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gills (Sep 29, 2005)

HI Girls,

Hope its ok if I join in?  I had my e/t last friday  my first ICSI), and am testing on 11th november.  I think I've spoken with a few of you on the Bonfire Babes thread (thank god for this site!!!)  

I've had mild OHSS, but that's going away nicely now. Have had crampy period-like feelings since Sunday night, but was eartened to hear from other girls who had similar feelings and still got BFP's!!!  I'm taking pessaries at the moment to thicken the lining of my womb - does anyone know if these carry this type of side effect?

Nuala - so sorry to hear your news, but you sound so strong - keep your chin up.  

Good luck to eberyone testing today!

Gills xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,41054.0.html


----------

